# Le trombinoscope du Bar



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

Ben, voilà, pourquoi pas afficher ici les trombines des habitués du bar pour que les nouveaux sachent à qui ils ont affaire ?... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Honneur au meilleur d'entre nous....(j'ai pas besoin de le présenter, quand même! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)






A vous la suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_PS : on ne poste pas sa propre trombine... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas besoin de le présenter, quand même!



Ben si puisque c'est pour les nouveaux !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

Si tu le présentes pas, les newbies sauront jamais qui c'est !!!


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le présentes pas, les newbies sauront jamais qui c'est !!!



Lé couillon des fois le marco !!!


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le présentes pas, les newbies sauront jamais qui c'est !!!



Ils le découvriront bien assez tôt !


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Ben, voilà, pourquoi pas afficher ici les trombines des habitués du bar pour que les nouveaux sachent à qui ils ont affaire ?...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est lui le vrai, l'unique Flamand Rose !! 
*TheBigLebowsky*


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est lui le vrai, l'unique Flamand Rose !!
> *TheBigLebowsky*



Mince ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je voulais faire un petit jeu en mettant juste un indice du style :


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Si tu le présentes pas, les newbies sauront jamais qui c'est !!!


Héhé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Nato Kino (le grand chapeauté) et Jean-Ba3000





Macki





Alèm et Amok (à gauche)


----------



## anntraxh (29 Novembre 2003)

et macmarco, himself !!!!


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Macki



Et le mec qui tient macki, c'est qui ??


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et macmarco, himself !!!!












*Merci anntraxh !!!!!!*











Je suis pas vraiment à mon avantage, là !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












C'est pas une photo, c'est un scan ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, tu l'auras voulu ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Version 1 :





Version 2 :


----------



## Kalou (29 Novembre 2003)

Il est très bien ce sujet. Enchanté tout le monde.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Macgénérationeur...


----------



## Philito (29 Novembre 2003)

ma photo est sur le site de foguenne dans la partie apple expo, si quelqu un veut me retrouver et  me poster.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon des que je peux poster mes photos d ici ce sera un plaisir, mais faudra attendre.....


----------



## Kalou (29 Novembre 2003)

Tout le monde se connait on dirait ?


----------



## Philito (29 Novembre 2003)

Qui de ñieux que toi pour me poster, sieur Foguenne !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bonjour de burning Chili By the Way


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Philito. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








TomTom. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Je mets pas toutes d'un coup.


----------



## Philito (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde se connait on dirait ?



Ben oui, enchante aussi et bienvenue !!!!!


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde se connait on dirait ?



Il suffit de participer à une AES pour rencontré "en vrai" des membres de macgé.
Il y a des AES à Paris, à Lyon, en Belgique ( le 6 décembre à Liège ) 
Après une AES (AppleExpoSauvage) Macgé te semblera beaucoup plus vivant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Des photos de la dernière AES durant l'AppleExpo à Paris  ici. 
sur le site de Tomtom ici. 
De l'AES belge de l'année dernière  ici.


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

LE Dieu de Macgé, DocEvil.





Je viens de relire le début de CE merveilleux sujet.


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2003)

*Pffff, même pas drôle on voit toujours les mêmes ......*


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Le plus nocturne de Macgé, Le Gognol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Le chef des forums, Benjamin. (à gauche) et Golf à droite






Un des plus joueurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BlackBeru






Le chef doubleur Shraldam et le chef buveur Macki.


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pffff, même pas drôle on voit toujours les mêmes ......*



Vi, vi !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et y'en a qu'on ne voit jamais(en photo)....


----------



## Zitoune (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde se connait on dirait ?



Pas encore


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Pffff, même pas drôle on voit toujours les mêmes ......*



Je peux poster une photo de toi si tu veux.

Si, une de celles de la Roberto Corporation.

Nan? Tu veux pas ?
Bon tant pis.


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

il y en a aussi qu'on ne tient pas spécialement à découvrir...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Tu remarqueras que personne ne t'a encore posté !


----------



## anntraxh (29 Novembre 2003)

je crains fort que tu ne doives prendre rendez-vous chez un ophtalmo !


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort que tu ne doives prendre rendez-vous chez un ophtalmo !


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort que tu ne doives prendre rendez-vous chez un ophtalmo !












 j'allais le dire Anntraxh, besoin de LUNETTES ou apprendre à lire les posts......


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort que tu ne doives prendre rendez-vous chez un ophtalmo !



Exact.

C'est parce que je n'avais vu que toi !!


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Exact.
> 
> C'est parce que je n'avais vu que toi !!


Encore perdu une occasion de te faire petit toi...


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> il y en a aussi qu'on ne tient pas spécialement à découvrir...





			
				anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> je crains fort que tu ne doives prendre rendez-vous chez un ophtalmo !





			
				macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'allais le dire Anntraxh, besoin de LUNETTES ou apprendre à lire les posts......




Mmmm. Epreuve de force!?


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore perdu une occasion de te faire petit toi...





			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> il y en a aussi qu'on ne tient pas spécialement à découvrir...




Me rappelle pas être venu te chercher.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm. Epreuve de force!?



Tu te vantes... Je ne penses pas qu'il y ait besoin de trois personnes pour en venir à bout. Ni de quatre.


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

PetIrix a dit:
			
		

> Mmmm. Epreuve de force!?


Point n'est besoin, tu te ridiculises très bien tout seul, comme un grand. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce, je te laisse, tu finiras bien par trouver quelqu'un d'autre pour te chamailler.

_Service._


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu te vantes... Je ne penses pas qu'il y besoin de trois personnes pour en venir à bout. Ni de quatre.


----------



## Kalou (29 Novembre 2003)

C'est un règlement de compte ?


----------



## PetIrix (29 Novembre 2003)

Kalou a dit:
			
		

> C'est un règlement de compte ?



C'est rien.
Fais juste attention à ce que tu dis, ici.
Quelques coups de gueule, et t'es catalogué troll.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

L'excelllllent Paul Foguenne, à gauche, et l'une de ses innombrables conquêtes, le séduisant Amok.


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Novembre 2003)

L'irrésistible Ficelle et le désormais rare Tyler.






'+


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> L'irrésistible Ficelle et le désormais rare Tyler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



attend la deuxième semaines de décembre


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2003)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> attend la deuxième semaines de décembre



C'est soirée privée ou bien ?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> C'est soirée privée ou bien ?



ouais... on invite que des gars du 9-3 et du 1-3 !!!!


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais... on invite que des gars du 9-3 et du 1-3 !!!!



Merde Alèm, qu'est-ce que tu fout ici


----------



## GlobalCut (29 Novembre 2003)

et les gars du 5-1 ils peuvent pas ?


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Merde Alèm, qu'est-ce que tu fout ici



je teste mon ecran tft sur le dell pourquoi !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vivement que je vous montre le monstre !!


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais... on invite que des gars du 9-3 et du 1-3 !!!!



ça tombe bien je suis né dans le 9-3


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et les gars du 5-1 ils peuvent pas ?



prévois des caisses de champ'


----------



## Le Gognol (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> je teste mon ecran tft sur le dell pourquoi !!
> 
> ...



Gasp !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## gribouille (29 Novembre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> ouais... on invite que des gars du 9-3 et du 1-3 !!!!



ça tombe bien je prefere en rester sur un bon 69


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Gribouille


----------



## gribouille (29 Novembre 2003)

ah bah vala... manquait plus que ça... savait bien qu'il fallait pas que je fourre un post par là.


----------



## ficelle (29 Novembre 2003)

il n'etait pas encore sur cette page...


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il n'etait pas encore sur cette page...



C'est vrai. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Au passage, Slug à gauche et Alem à droite.
Au centre ???


----------



## gribouille (29 Novembre 2003)

le secouez pas trop, j'ai l'impression qu'il se retiens de gerber


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> le secouez pas trop, j'ai l'impression qu'il se retiens de gerber



Il n'a plus tenu longtemps... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'y pense, j'ai une photo de SMG... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Si vous êtes sages....


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

Maousse et Alèm.


----------



## ficelle (29 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a plus tenu longtemps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va te coucher !


----------



## gribouille (29 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a plus tenu longtemps...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dis donc tu tiens à avoir des problèmes ? Tu veux qu'on pisse dans ta bière ?


----------



## Foguenne (29 Novembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc tu tiens à avoir des problèmes ? Tu veux qu'on pisse dans ta bière ?



ok, ok, c'était une mauvaise idée.


----------



## alèm (29 Novembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> ça tombe bien je prefere en rester sur un bon 69



je peux me joindre à vous ?


----------



## cmatrit (29 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Petit jeu pour samedi pluvieux :
> _Je me suis dessiné *en vrai* dans cette image, sauras-tu me découvrir ??_



Què...samedi pluvieux...tu vas me dire les contreforts de bretagne..








Sinon...déconnes pas...allez c'est toi avec les ailes...nooooon....ben ça j'y aurais pâs crU.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Bon week senior Roberto


----------



## macelene (29 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Petit jeu pour samedi pluvieux :
> _Je me suis dessiné *en vrai* dans cette image, sauras-tu me découvrir ??_












*Et à sa droite, Pépita, elle fait les yeux de travers à qui ????*


----------



## macmarco (29 Novembre 2003)

Heeeeeyyyyyyyy !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Macelene membre d'élite !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bravo !


_PS : moi je sais, moi je sais, moi je sais, moi je sais, moi je sais !!!!!!......._


----------



## nato kino (29 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *BRAVO Macélène !!!*



Maître Capello junior ?


----------



## nato kino (30 Novembre 2003)

Hulk, c'est pour les chemises ?


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2003)

moi je dirai que c'est pour les sourcils


----------



## Philito (30 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, un mélange de Maitre Capello _(la référence me va droit au cur !)_, de Brett Sinclair et de Hulk©... !



Coucou twoa..... tu posterais pas ta vraie photo pour une fois.... on l a plus ou moins tous fait non.....???? (vous remarquerez l absence d apostrophe sur ces claviers chiliens.... j y peux rien et decide de ne pas chercher le code iso, les e accents même chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)

Bon Sieur Vincent, j attend..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On regarde ce soir avec mi coñudo (beau frere) pour une connection a la maison, peut-être des photos bientot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Novembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> et les gars du 5-1 ils peuvent pas ?



51 ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 51 .. mais c'est chez moi ça ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















sinon pour voir ma trombine ... bah faut retrouver le roman photo perdu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Novembre 2003)

ou alors demander au Vroam


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2003)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Petit jeu pour samedi pluvieux :
> _Je me suis dessiné *en vrai* dans cette image, sauras-tu me découvrir ??_



juste pour info, le touriste nippon moyen port TOUJOURS un bob beige


----------



## mad'doc (1 Décembre 2003)

Je suis en photo sur mon site...


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Je suis en photo sur mon site...



Viiii..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un indice ?


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2003)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Viiii.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indice


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Indice



Certes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Seulement, sur son site il y a beaucoup de photos...


----------



## mad'doc (1 Décembre 2003)

Sur cette page


----------



## Spyro (1 Décembre 2003)

Ben moi chuis en photo dans mon avatar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En bonus vous pouvez me voir chatter sur IRC.





Ou même me faire attaquer par des Schtroumpfs (PUB)
(d'ailleurs j'ai enfin commencé à faire les prises de vue pour la suite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette page



Là ?


----------



## mad'doc (1 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Là ?


Non, là c'est mon père


----------



## GlobalCut (1 Décembre 2003)

Ici ?


----------



## Onra (1 Décembre 2003)

Photo prise lors de l'AES lyonnaise du 12 avril 2003 avec de gauche à droite Yama, Huexley et moi-même... bon je sais, on a pas le droit de poster sa propre photo mais c'est pas ma faute si je suis dessus aussi


----------



## macmarco (1 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Photo prise lors de l'AES lyonnaise du 12 avril 2003 avec de gauche à droite Yam, Huexley et moi-même... bon je sais, on a pas le droit de poster sa propre photo mais c'est pas ma faute si je suis dessus aussi



Pas graf' ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'est surtout pour inciter à aller à la "chasse" aux trombines les uns des autres ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












_PS : "L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la santé, etc...."_














_valà, comme ça on est couvert !_


----------



## Onra (1 Décembre 2003)

Et voici en exclu mondiale et unique sur MacGé le si célèbre Melaaaauuuureeeeeee :







Tadaaa !


----------



## Onra (1 Décembre 2003)

J'en ai d'autres sous la main en fouillant un peu


----------



## mad'doc (1 Décembre 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Ici ?


Yes !


----------



## Onra (1 Décembre 2003)

Le très grand et très beau Nekura dit Nek' pour les intimes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 :







(je sens que je vais pas me faire des amis là  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## melaure (1 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> Et voici en exclu mondiale et unique sur MacGé le si célèbre Melaaaauuuureeeeeee :
> 
> Tadaaa !



Yep ce sont les photos de l'an dernier : http://perso.wanadoo.fr/melaure.curufin/macge/pics/aug/index.html


----------



## Amok (1 Décembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'excelllllent Paul Foguenne, à gauche, et l'une de ses innombrables conquêtes, le séduisant Amok.



J'aurais préféré "A gauche Foguenne, et à droite l'excellent et séduisant trismegiste Amok", mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Je tiens ici a apporter une precision qui me semble d'importance (en réponse à:"une de ses innombrables conquêtes"): Entre Paul et moi ce ne fut qu'un rapport furtif et sans lendemain -désolé Anne- car il commencait à parler mariage, enfants (au pluriel) et vacances à Venise bref, tout ce qui me fait flipper...


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> ... Entre Paul et moi ce ne fut qu'un rapport furtif et sans lendemain -désolé Anne- car il commencait à parler mariage, enfants (au pluriel) et vacances à Venise bref, tout ce qui me fait flipper...



Tu m'aurais donc menti.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

Héhé, Melaure et sa palourde.


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'aurais donc menti.



Non seulement je t'ai menti, mais la tête ailleurs j'ai appellé Sylvia "Anne"! Tu ne lui dis pas, hein?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




D'ailleurs je trouve que Anne lui va mieux. A partir d'aujourd'hui je l'appellerais Anne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



et puis je serais comme ca le premier à l'appeller Anne!


----------



## Foguenne (2 Décembre 2003)

Je n'avais pas osé relevé. Anne, oui, pourquoi pas . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non, finalement je préfère Silvinha.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

Onra a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai d'autres sous la main en fouillant un peu



Non, c'est bon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça ira.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

Puisqu'on en est a rigoler:






Belle bete non?


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est a rigoler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modérateur! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 On a dit pas de sexe sur le forum!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Modérateur!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pire que çà ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jpmiss et Sonnyboy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










_t'as les cheveux courts là non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## WebOliver (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que çà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arg... Jpmiss _est_ Sonnyboy!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (2 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arg... Jpmiss _est_ Sonnyboy!








 encore einqui suit pas ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pffff


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> c'est pire que çà !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une grande histoire d'amÛreu 








J'ai pas les cheuveux courts: ils sont attachés en catogan (fait chaud au vietnam  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## sylko (2 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est a rigoler:
> 
> Belle bete non?



Sur la photo suivante, la bêbête a été se cacher où... ille?


----------



## sylko (2 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Une grande histoire d'amÛreu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as l'air d'aimer les extrêmes...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'air d'aimer les extrêmes...



Arfffffffffffffff!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tu as l'air d'aimer les extrêmes...



Et celle là:






Toujours en Laponie au bord de l'ocean glacial arctique...
La bète avait un peu perdu de son embompoint


----------



## anntraxh (2 Décembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on en est a rigoler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



perso, j'adore les serpents ... j'ai pas dit la bête à jpmiss , hin ....


----------



## jpmiss (2 Décembre 2003)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai pas dit la bête à jpmiss , hin ....



Pour etre tout a fait honnete cette bete la etait une bete d'emprunt...


----------



## r e m y (26 Octobre 2004)

Je découvre ce thread...


désolé pour l'instant j'ai pas mieux:


----------



## kitetrip (26 Octobre 2004)

It's me


----------

